# $299 622 Upgrade Fee going towards my bill



## subhuman (Mar 16, 2004)

Is anyone else having this issue (not really a problem  ). Like most of you I upgrade to a 622 on Feb 1st and they charged my credit card the $299 upgrade fee. Since then I have not recieved a bill. When I check it online I notice that it is deducting my bill from the $299 upgrade fee. It has done this for two months now with no sign of stoping any time soon.

Is this happening to anyone else? I'm not complaining but I am just waiting for them to hit me with another $299 bill in a few months because it wasn't credited properly.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Tell them to charge you another $299 immediately! Tell them you don't want a free upgrade, and you demand to be charged like everyone else.


----------



## subhuman (Mar 16, 2004)

Mikey said:


> Tell them to charge you another $299 immediately! Tell them you don't want a free upgrade, and you demand to be charged like everyone else.


Hopefully I haven't said to much.......If Dish Network can Track people on this website, i'm in trouble....


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

They make up for it on the first bill you do get! And mine, like everyone else, was a whopper. Don't be surprised when it does arrive.


----------



## Nashcat (Dec 17, 2003)

subhuman,

You probably ought to call and talk to them about what you know you see happening. 

They're screwed up alright, but it's much more likely that the screw up is what they're doing with your $299, NOT that you're getting ANYTHING for free... :grin: 

In a slightly different matter, I had to order and then cancel my 622 installation twice because conflicting business trips kept coming up. Each time they insisted that it all worked out the same to just let my $299 pay my monthly bill till it was all used up. Each time I would end up telling them they were full of b.s. till they finally relented and processed a refund. Seems like once they get your money in their hands, they are very reluctant to put it back in yours!

I'll finally be here for an install Thursday so I'll get to see first hand what this baby's like.

Nashcat


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

Well like Chuck says, worst case scenario (well ok not *worst*, this is Dish afterall) will be eventually getting a bill for the regular monthly fees that would be due.. plus the whole 299.00 hit.

It still all comes out in the wash either way because by them having used the initial 299.00 for other things, it meant he didnt have to pay any monthly fees over that time.

Course whteher it's a month from now or 5 years from now he'll always be worried that they'll drop the hammer at any given time.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

That's the way they handled it. They charge your credit card $299 at the time of order and put a credit on your account. After the 622 is installed they'll charge your account $299. Depending on the delay and your billing cycle, part of the original $299 credit may be used to pay monthly bills. In the end it all evens out.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

BillJ said:


> That's the way they handled it. They charge your credit card $299 at the time of order and put a credit on your account. After the 622 is installed they'll charge your account $299. Depending on the delay and your billing cycle, part of the original $299 credit may be used to pay monthly bills. In the end it all evens out.


I was told by the CSR that the $200 Credit would not happen until I had satisfied my responsibility to return the 942. Methinks you may be confused.

EDIT: It was I that misunderstood. See later post. Sorry.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

SaltiDawg said:


> I was told by the CSR that the $200 Credit would not happen until I had satisfied my responsibility to return the 942. Methinks you may be confused.


He's not talking about any type of credit for returning a receiver. He's just talking about when guys were ordering the 622 for the 299.00 price. You had to pay that money upfront even if you didnt actually get the 622 for say another month. So in the meantime that 299.00 was just treated as credit on your account.


----------



## subhuman (Mar 16, 2004)

DP1 said:


> He's not talking about any type of credit for returning a receiver. He's just talking about when guys were ordering the 622 for the 299.00 price. You had to pay that money upfront even if you didnt actually get the 622 for say another month. So in the meantime that 299.00 was just treated as credit on your account.


This is exactly what I am saying. The thing is, it has been a month and half since the 622 has been installed and the upgrade fee is still appearing as a credit on my account.

Like i sad before I understand that it will probably all even out in the end but I was just curious if anyone else was having the same situation.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

DP1 said:


> He's not talking about any type of credit for returning a receiver. He's just talking about when guys were ordering the 622 for the 299.00 price. ...


Thanks. My mistake.


----------



## netbob (Mar 23, 2006)

subhuman said:


> Is anyone else having this issue (not really a problem  ). Like most of you I upgrade to a 622 on Feb 1st and they charged my credit card the $299 upgrade fee. Since then I have not recieved a bill. When I check it online I notice that it is deducting my bill from the $299 upgrade fee. It has done this for two months now with no sign of stoping any time soon.
> 
> Is this happening to anyone else? I'm not complaining but I am just waiting for them to hit me with another $299 bill in a few months because it wasn't credited properly.


They are handling mine the same way. When I looked on line it says I owe like $290 and I have not gotten a bill in 2 months. So when I get my bill this month it will be about $400.

I ordered my Vip622 on Feb 1 but they couldn't schedule the install util March 21. So they did not put the $299 upgrade fee on my bill until March 21.


----------



## kingdaddy (Jan 10, 2006)

Yea, they did that to me too, so I called them and gave them a good straightening out, I hadn’t received a bill in two months so I had to ask them to send me the previous bills and they still haven’t, complete morons.


----------



## Nashcat (Dec 17, 2003)

BillJ said:


> That's the way they handled it. They charge your credit card $299 at the time of order and put a credit on your account. After the 622 is installed they'll charge your account $299. Depending on the delay and your billing cycle, part of the original $299 credit may be used to pay monthly bills. In the end it all evens out.


It won't _seem_ evened out unless you've set aside enough money each month to have made your regular payments... Anyone on a tight budget that didn't do that will look like this guy when the bill _does_ start coming again ---> :eek2:


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Nashcat said:


> It won't _seem_ evened out unless you've set aside enough money each month to have made your regular payments... Anyone on a tight budget that didn't do that will look like this guy when the bill _does_ start coming again ---> :eek2:


True the bill can be as high as $495 this proves DISH DOES NOT CARE, It wants money like any other American Company it is the AMERICAN WAY:us:


----------



## TCPanzer (Feb 12, 2006)

tomcrown1 said:


> True the bill can be as high as $495 this proves DISH DOES NOT CARE, It wants money like any other American Company it is the AMERICAN WAY:us:


And the purpose of a business is...to make money? Can that be right? No, there must be another reason.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

This is the normal billing cycle, they credit your account for the $299 when it is charged, and bill you for your charges as they occur.

The reason the first bill looks so big is that crediting the $299 makes tha computer fail to charge you for your current month's bill and then it is made up the next bill.

It all goes into and out of the same account.


----------

